# please give advice!!!



## Fawn (11 mo ago)

I just got my mouse peeves two days ago he was born 15/12/2021 so he is two months old, hes healthy as i got him from a good breeder.

i know it's early to be stressing about this but i'm genuinely worried i wont be able to bond with him. this is my first time owning mice, even though i'm a rookie i promise you i've done all the research and he is in a big enough enclosure with all the simulant he needs. he is staying in my room and ive put a sock that i wore around my wrist for him to get use to my scent. he has nibbled on my hand but thats it so far, i can't find any treats he likes enough to get his attention, and he barely comes out of his hide.

im kinda stressing out so if anyone has any good advice it would mean the world!


----------

